# How To Remove Raspberry Purée Stain From Cutting Board



## skiajl6297 (Jul 6, 2014)

I managed to leave a container of raspberry purée on my cutting board, not realizing that some had spilled down the side. I moved it about an hour later, and I have a perfect purple circle burned into my board. Any suggestions other than mechanically scrubbing until it is gone? As you can see I tried coarse Kosher Salt. This isn't going anywhere fast. Doh! :O


----------



## jai (Jul 6, 2014)

Probably just sand it back and oil it


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 6, 2014)

had the same with red berries before; it came out over time (with periodic cleanings and oiling)


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 6, 2014)

get it wet and cover it with kitty litter. It will take the oils out too so you will have to re-oil but the stain should go away.. Old gunsmithing trick


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 6, 2014)

or salt and lemon.


----------



## Richard78 (Jul 6, 2014)

I would go for lemon aswell.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 6, 2014)

baking soda?


----------



## panda (Jul 6, 2014)

it looks cool, leave it. or add two eyes and a smile.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 6, 2014)

Or an H, like a helipad for your mirepoix


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 6, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> baking soda?



If that doesn't work, try bourbon and soda until the stain doesn't bother you anymore.


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 8, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> If that doesn't work, try bourbon and soda until the stain doesn't bother you anymore.



Bourbon and soda works really well as a stain preventive too. Two applications every night around eight o'clock since receiving my BoardSmith and there's not a stain to be found.:happymug:


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks all! I may just let this one ride and evolve. Black raspberry ice cream was totally worth it. Will always evoke summertime memories.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 8, 2014)

And bourbon. I will not forget the bourbon.


----------



## gic (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't know if baking soda will work but I gotta say for cleaning range tops a baking soda paste left on overnight sprayed with a little vinegar is truly amazing stuff, mbaked off crap lift like magic...


----------

